# Lunetta's Picture Thread!



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Though we won't have her until March 2nd, I wanted to start a thread now as she grows! And because it'd be better to just have it in one thread instead of random ones! She was born on January 4th, 2013.









The litter! Lunetta's on the far left.









Less than a week old.









Eyes are open!










6 weeks old!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... She is beautiful!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... She is beautiful!


Isn't she? I cannot wait to take her home!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Isn't she? I cannot wait to take her home!


I cannot wait until you get her home either! I love watching puppies grow and will love pics of her as she does!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She is precious! I can't wait to see pics of her in her new home.


----------



## collierescue13 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is she an Aussie?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

collierescue13 said:


> Is she an Aussie?


She is! (Message too short)


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Adorable! I bet you're just _dying _for the 2nd to arrive!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

What fun!!! Congratulations!!! You are beginning an amazing journey! Take pictures and enjoy each chapter!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's a cutie! Looking forward to watching her grow.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Adorable! I bet you're just _dying _for the 2nd to arrive!


You bet I am! I asked my breeder for some new pictures of her with the mother and her litter mates so hopefully I can post those soon! Her mother is absolutely _stunning_ with the same color as Lunetta, except with blue eyes. 

And, thanks all! My husband and I both are excited to raise a puppy for the first time together.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I got more pictures tonight! They do live on a farm, so the pictures/area aren't the prettiest, and the parents do come from working lines so that's expected!  Very happy thus far, the children in the pictures are my breeder's kids. I told her about looking into SAR, and she thinks we picked the right one. Her words, *"She is going to be a pretty dog. I think you made a good pick for a rescue dog because she is the calmest and most attentive in the litter. She is still playful but seems to think things through more than the others!"*





































And lastly, the litter, mother, and the father!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Adorable pup. The dam sure doesn't look too pleased to have all of those pups hanging from her belly, lol. I don't blame her though, those milk teeth HURT! I love her eyes.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Tainted said:


> Adorable pup. The dam sure doesn't look too pleased to have all of those pups hanging from her belly, lol. I don't blame her though, those milk teeth HURT! I love her eyes.


Indeed, poor girl! This was her first litter, and she's done very well as a first time mother! And her eyes, right? She is stunning. Her name is "Bindi"


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, Bindi's eyes. Too bad blue eyes are a fault in my breed.. they're very striking!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Awwww, she is beautiful!.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, I LOVE her mother's eyes. I wish Lunetta had inherited them since she looks a lot like her mother. But I love her all the same! Just 5 more days!


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

I just love her! Shes gorgeous just like the mama!


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

She's going to be a stunning girl!! She's very cute right now!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your girl has a beautiful family!  She is going to be even more stunning as an adult!


----------



## schmikry (Nov 19, 2012)

She is adorable. I am looking forward to seeing more pictures of her down the road! I've always loved australian shepherds.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh she is so beautiful!! 


Im actually a weirdo I've been told, I can not stand blue eyes. lol. In any breed, really but especially the Aussie, I don't know why I find it creepy and I just love the Amber/Chocolate eyes, they look so warm and inviting. lol.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

She is so cute! And the mom is GORGEOUS!!! I tried talking my hubby into an Aussie but had to give in cuz our first two dogs were my picks lol. Someday.... Till then I will keep looking for pics of yours . I just love their coloring and their eyes, we had two growing up


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Minutes after we picked her up! Her collar was WAY too big for her, so I bought a temporary one for now. 









My husband with Lunetta and Sydney! 


















Her first bully stick!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

We've learned that she is a total snuggler. She keeps trying to burrow her way into my husband's sweat shirt, it's adorable. Loves to be held and cuddled.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... She is such a pretty girl! Sweet sweet little face! Snuggling pups are a real bonus too!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh she is so adorable...I've been hovering this thread ever since you put it up and now im even more excited for my guy to come home! 

Snuggly pups are the best, none of my past Aussies liked to snuggle even as babies, they wanted to be close but not really close lol.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you! Yes, my husband is coddling her a bit too much I think, I'm hoping it doesn't turn into a bad thing later down the road.. I don't want her to be like Sydney where I can't leave her alone in the house for a period of time. Here's some more pictures from today! She LOVES, and I mean.. LOVES the snow. She loves prancing around. We took her to my husband's parents house today because they have a huge fenced yard and she just had a blast.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Cutie!

How is Sydney adjusting?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Avery said:


> Cutie!
> 
> How is Sydney adjusting?


I think she's trying. She has given a few warning growls here in there if Lunetta gets up near her while she's drinking water, or something like that, so I've been feeding them in separate rooms, I've realized I cannot free feed Syd anymore, so hopefully she can adjust to that change as well. Lunetta tried to play with her a few times, but Syd just put her tail way up high and lifted her ears, not really joining in... kind of just tolerating it without making a huge fuss. I hope she warms up more to her.

EDIT: I also think she might be feeling a bit down right now... I'm trying to give her lots of love and make her feel like she's not forgotten. She still sleeps in our bed with us while Lunetta is crated. I don't want to change up too much of her routine too suddenly.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I love her smile!


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Too cute! How did you come up with her name?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

osdbmom said:


> Too cute! How did you come up with her name?


Thank you! Well, I really wanted a blue merle. I love the color and it made me want to come up with the name that had to do with the sky, or astronomy. My husband said the merle color reminds him of the moon with craters, haha. We also wanted something unique. So we looked up some names and came across Lunetta, which means "Little Moon" in Italian and both agreed on it!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome name for an awesome dog! Your new pup looks so cute. I am glad you finally got to bring her home.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Awesome name for an awesome dog! Your new pup looks so cute. I am glad you finally got to bring her home.


Thank you! It is definitely a learning experience, but I am so glad we brought her into our lives. My husband absolutely adores her. (When she isn't crying into his ear while we sleep, of course. Haha!)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What a happy smile in that last picture!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Took some pictures outside, most of the snow is starting to melt, though it was really windy!




































I love this one!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... She is so sweet!  I love watching puppies grow!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe .... She is so sweet!  I love watching puppies grow!


Thanks! I'm really excited to see how she grows, I can already tell she's going to look a lot like her mother - except for the blue eyes. But they have the same coloring.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Adoooooooooooooooooooooorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

gosh she is so darn cute!!! looks like she is fitting in great! So gorgeous!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Newf-mama said:


> gosh she is so darn cute!!! looks like she is fitting in great! So gorgeous!


Thanks! My older dog isn't reacting as well as I hoped she would though. She's been doing a lot more growling. I was playing Tug with Lunetta and she was doing that "play growling" they typically do during that game. And Syd got really upset and started growling in a not so playful way. It's making me nervous and I know my nerves aren't helping but I really don't want it to get worse. I've broken up and seen way too many dog fights in my life, and they make me so much on edge.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Thanks! My older dog isn't reacting as well as I hoped she would though. She's been doing a lot more growling. I was playing Tug with Lunetta and she was doing that "play growling" they typically do during that game. And Syd got really upset and started growling in a not so playful way. It's making me nervous and I know my nerves aren't helping but I really don't want it to get worse. I've broken up and seen way too many dog fights in my life, and they make me so much on edge.



Dont worry Desiree...unfortunately it seems like things always get worse before they get better and sometimes dogs just need to "work it out" it may look mean or a little too rough but as long as your supervising them and you dont get bit or something in the process...they generally need a good spat to sort out who is in charge. Its not a dominance thing or anything, its just like a "hey, this was my house first...here's the guidelines...GRRR" lol


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Newf-mama said:


> Dont worry Desiree...unfortunately it seems like things always get worse before they get better and sometimes dogs just need to "work it out" it may look mean or a little too rough but as long as your supervising them and you dont get bit or something in the process...they generally need a good spat to sort out who is in charge. Its not a dominance thing or anything, its just like a "hey, this was my house first...here's the guidelines...GRRR" lol


Thanks! My husband keeps telling me that I should just let them figure it out, and if it takes Lunetta getting snapped at for her to figure out the boundaries, then so be it. But I don't know, if I were to really let them work it out without me interfering (unless it got bad), then he'd have to be home. But on the nights he's working (like tonight) I just get really on edge and I know that's not going to help.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Thanks! My husband keeps telling me that I should just let them figure it out, and if it takes Lunetta getting snapped at for her to figure out the boundaries, then so be it. But I don't know, if I were to really let them work it out without me interfering (unless it got bad), then he'd have to be home. But on the nights he's working (like tonight) I just get really on edge and I know that's not going to help.


I am not saying you should let them throw down or even tussle, but the bottom line? Lunetta needs to learn dog manners, and she ESPECIALLY needs to learn Syd's boundaries, since she's going to be so much bigger. She also needs basic dog manners and Syd needs not to get frustrated. The very best way that can happen is Syd correcting her. Again - no fighting, but an air snap, even if it leads to screaming puppy hysterics, is probably in everyone's best interest. when hubby is home, of course.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I am not saying you should let them throw down or even tussle, but the bottom line? Lunetta needs to learn dog manners, and she ESPECIALLY needs to learn Syd's boundaries, since she's going to be so much bigger. She also needs basic dog manners and Syd needs not to get frustrated. The very best way that can happen is Syd correcting her. Again - no fighting, but an air snap, even if it leads to screaming puppy hysterics, is probably in everyone's best interest. when hubby is home, of course.


Yeah.. I told him we could give them some space tomorrow and the next day while he's home and see how it goes. Once she's vaccinated, I'm going to be taking her to puppy classes so hopefully those help as well. I've never done any sort of puppy or dog training classes before.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Yeah.. I told him we could give them some space tomorrow and the next day while he's home and see how it goes. Once she's vaccinated, I'm going to be taking her to puppy classes so hopefully those help as well. I've never done any sort of puppy or dog training classes before.


I love going to training classes! You obviously can do a lot of training at home by yourself with Youtube as your trusty assistant but I think training classes are so fun. As long as you practice what they teach you in class, your dog will pick everything up really easily. Be prepared to have Lunetta be a little star.  Pepper was consistently number one in his obedience classes. The other dogs would get jealous... I also find that puppy classes that allow for puppy socialization at the end are good for learning doggie manners. Smaller puppies should be separated from the larger pups, of course.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

RabbleFox said:


> I love going to training classes! You obviously can do a lot of training at home by yourself with Youtube as your trusty assistant but I think training classes are so fun. As long as you practice what they teach you in class, your dog will pick everything up really easily. Be prepared to have Lunetta be a little star.  Pepper was consistently number one in his obedience classes. The other dogs would get jealous... I also find that puppy classes that allow for puppy socialization at the end are good for learning doggie manners. Smaller puppies should be separated from the larger pups, of course.


The Humane Society here does puppy classes for 85 dollars, I think that's the cheapest I've found so far, definitely going to give it a shot. We've taught her sit, lay down, and shake so far. She is such a quick learner! Well, a quick learner in most regards, still struggling with the.. legs biting when she's on leash.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> The Humane Society here does puppy classes for 85 dollars, I think that's the cheapest I've found so far, definitely going to give it a shot. We've taught her sit, lay down, and shake so far. She is such a quick learner! Well, a quick learner in most regards, still struggling with the.. legs biting when she's on leash.


85$! A bargain! Our agility classes are 90$ but they are run by volunteer trainers so we paying to basically run the facility. A lot training classes around here can go from 120$-250$. For like 6 week classes! I'm impressed by her trick knowledge already. What a good girl!

Awww she's showing her herder... Hahahaha


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, she sure is. I mentioned it a bit more in detail in KuddlyKat's aussie nipping thread. More pictures! (I FINALLY got the photobucket mobile app to work.)


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

She tends to lay down when she eats... and sometimes drink water. It's too funny.


----------



## makenzie (Jan 3, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> She tends to lay down when she eats... and sometimes drink water. It's too funny.


Ahhh how cute! My aussie also lays down while eating and drinking haha


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

makenzie said:


> Ahhh how cute! My aussie also lays down while eating and drinking haha


It's so adorable! She'll have her moments of excitement, and then if she's tired, she'll literally just plop down wherever she is. It's so funny. I notice you're from NH, where abouts? That's my home state!


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Shes getting bigger by the second i think! She looks like a tiny terror in a couple of those pictures lol


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Newf-mama said:


> Shes getting bigger by the second i think! She looks like a tiny terror in a couple of those pictures lol


She really is! It's amazing how much she's changed in just one week.  And YES she is one tiny fluff ball of a terror. But I love her!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... nice photos! She is so adorable!


----------

